# Dyson Grooming Tool



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Are you gonna vacuum poor Archie? That sucks.....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulieCAinMA said:


> Has anyone tried this and if so do you have to have a Dyson vacuum cleaner, or will it attach to other brands?
> 
> 
> https://www.dyson.com/support/journey/tools/921001-01


I have not tried that, but my husband gave me the people hair dryer last Christmas and it is hands down the best hair dryer I have ever used on my very wavy unruly hair. It smooths my hair. It’s a miracle to me. 😅

I have a Dyson cordless vacuum, but I also have a K9-III dryer and love it. 

I’d love to hear your review if you get this. It’s certainly priced better than the K9-III, but I bet it will only fit the Dyson vacuum cleaners and they aren’t exactly free.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I'm sure this is just me, but you can literally smell and feel the excess oil on this dog looking at this picture....


----------



## Practically_Human (Jan 21, 2015)

We have this attachment. It works really well and our dog loves it.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Practically_Human said:


> We have this attachment. It works really well and our dog loves it.


How did you introduce it? My Archie is a year and a half and though he goes to the groomer, we don’t use any type of mechanized brushing tool at home.


----------



## Practically_Human (Jan 21, 2015)

We didn't do much of anything to introduce it. I occasionally use a hand-held hairdryer on him and he always likes that. He wasn't at all wary of the Dyson tool and just immediately liked it.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

JulieCAinMA said:


> How did you introduce it? My Archie is a year and a half and though he goes to the groomer, we don’t use any type of mechanized brushing tool at home.


If he already goes to the groomer, I bet he won’t mind. My Abby is perfect on the grooming table & with the dryer with me and she mostly goes to the groomer. With Logan, I started w/puppyhood and just slowly introduced him to a people dryer and then moved up to a groomer’s dryer. Robin/breeder helped me with that (I’m sure) in the first eight weeks because he never seemed to mind stuff like that.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

diane0905 said:


> If he already goes to the groomer, I bet he won’t mind. My Abby is perfect on the grooming table & with the dryer with me and she mostly goes to the groomer. With Logan, I started w/puppyhood and just slowly introduced him to a people dryer and then moved up to a groomer’s dryer. Robin/breeder helped me with that (I’m sure) in the first eight weeks because he never seemed to mind stuff like that.


Yes, he regularly visits the groomer. Unfortunately the Dyson won’t be in my immediate future, as the vacuum part is above my teacher retirement pay grade. 😉😂😩


----------



## Foxdown (4 mo ago)

FurdogDad said:


> Are you gonna vacuum poor Archie? That sucks.....


Why?


----------



## Beto (Mar 9, 2017)

Not sure if thats a super specialized add-on, but for twice the cost you can get a Neabot vacuum which is SUPERduuper silent and has that same add-on, plus a trimmer and a furminator style one. Check it out on neabot.com. Game changer in my house, the dogs and cat run to me whenever they see me setting it up.


----------

